# Black friday deals ! 2016



## WHIZZER

Check back here for all the Black Friday deals .... We will try and collate as many as we can

Discussion thread HERE


----------



## WHIZZER

WO-WO's Black Friday deal coming soon


----------



## WHIZZER

PVD Black Friday Deal coming soon










pre-order option for issue 4 up, along with subscription for 2017


----------



## WHIZZER

BRITEMAX










Our Black Friday Promo for www.britemax-direct.co.uk

Valid for 24hours on Friday 25th November.

Order any three Britemax branded products and get 25% off your complete order. Discounts apply to all third party accessories, Rupes power tools and Lake Country foam pads.

All orders also qualify for loyalty points (worth 5% on future orders).


----------



## WHIZZER

In2detailing.co.uk ( Imran) will be having around 12 product deals - link to be attached soon


----------



## WHIZZER

Obsession Wax Black Friday deal

HERE


----------



## WHIZZER

The following code: DetailingWorldSpecial

Will get 33% off the whole product range. It is valid from 25-11 to 28-11 or until we run out of stock (there's hoping!).

https://www.clobberizer.com/

Clobberizer - The Ultimate Vehicle Deodoriser

Cigarette smoke, food stuck between the seats, spilt drinks, animal odours from the dog's last walk, or the cat's last trip to the vet can make sitting in your car feel uncomfortable and unhealthy. Now you can eliminate these bad odours, and the bacteria that cause them, with the revolutionary Clobberizer range of products available exclusively from AB Scientific Ltd.

Clobberizer will destroy odours in your vehicle in one simple overnight treatment. Clobberizer is safe and simple to use. It will not damage any materials found within a car.

Stop wasting money on cheap air fresheners that don't last and remove the smell once and for all with one simple treatment. Used by the motor trade nationwide, Clobberizer is now available to everyone. Please take a look through our website to find out more. Thanks for visiting! If you have a question, please contact us or chat to us directly through the message us button in the bottom left of the page.


----------



## WHIZZER

Odk waxes black friday



obi- dan karnubi said:


> from the 25th to 27th november enjoy 25% off our webstore using the discount code friday25 :thumb:
> 
> Great way to stock up or get some early christmas gifts in.
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> dan :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Great deal from pure final rinse










It's that time of the year again with Christmas just around the corner and everyone decides to kick a Granny out of the way so they can get a tenner off of a rubbish LCD TV, of course, its Black Friday. We thought that we would join in with the Black Friday deals as well and make it something worth your while. We are offering our PFR1 unit at an amazing price of just £199.99 delivered! All you need to do is just enter "blackfriday16" into the discount code area at the checkout and BOOM! an amazing Xmas pressie to yourself or your loved one! X Let's face it, you don't want to be outside too long cleaning your car in this weather and you can't turn up to your parents on Christmas in a dirty car right?


----------



## WHIZZER

Nia Airfreshners Review coming soon to DW

NIA Car Fragrance great stocking filler for XMAS-

Exquisitely packaged with soft touch board and foiling effects. Manufactured entirely in the UK.

• The luxury paper air fresheners have subtle and delicate fragrances developed with top perfumers in the UK.

• High end perfume scents, enriched with essential oils. Additional scents added seasonally. Available in three fragrances:

Orange Blossom, Neroli & Bay Juniper for HER

Bergamot & Jasmine for HER

Sandalwood, Sage & Sea Salt for HIM

• RRP £5 available from www.niafragrances.com

• DW Discount code available for blackfriday Detail10


----------



## WHIZZER

Clean and Shiny Black Friday sale coming soon -


----------



## WHIZZER

Black Friday deal 15% off Enter BF15 and receive a mystery gift as well 
valid until 30 nov

www.chemicalguysuk.com


----------



## WHIZZER

Gloss it black Friday



Gloss-it said:


> Shop at Gloss-It.com on Black Friday for some SUPER SAVINGS!
> 
> 
> Buy an Evo21 Random Orbit Dual Action Polisher | Get 1 FREE Gloss-It Detail Bag
> Buy a Deluxe Enthusiast Starter Car Wash Kit | Get 1 FREE Microfiber Yellow Drying Towel
> Buy 2 Gloss Envy Detail Spray Plus Gallons | Get 1 FREE Gloss Envy Detail Spray Plus Gallon
> Buy Any 2 - 22oz. Bottles | Get 1 FREE 22oz. Bottle
> ​


----------



## WHIZZER

Not exactly a Black Friday but Polished bliss are running their first Christmas offer - 
3 for 2 on Auto Finesse that will run until noon on 1st December.

www.polishedbliss.co.uk

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-car-care-and-detailing-products.html


----------



## WHIZZER

Adams



Prestige car care shop said:


> *
> Our BLACK Friday offer starts NOW..... and ENDS Friday at 10PM.
> *
> 
> Use code *BLACK* at the checkout to claim your FREE Adam's Sample plus FREE SHIPPING on all orders over £15. Samples will be added to orders, they will not show at the checkout stage. This offer ends at 10pm on Friday the 25th. Enjoy & thank you for your business.
> 
> www.prestigecarcareshop.com


----------



## WHIZZER

Black Friday is almost here!!!

And in true AG style we will be putting some mega deals on for just one day to keep you all on your toes, every single product will be discounted up to 50% for the entire day on Friday.

Don't hang around, get on our site now and fill your basket up ready for the sale to go live at 00:01 on Friday morning as stocks are limited on certain lines!

www.auto-glanz.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER

Slims 


Slim's said:


> As you all know, here at Slims, we love giving you guys discount codes so of course we've got one for Black Friday - use code "BLACK10" to get 10% off (normal exclusions apply)
> 
> We've also been busy putting together kits from all of our favourite brands that we're sure you'll all love as well as much as we do! These kits are all extremely discounted so you can stock up for the new year, We're holding the kit prices all November & December so you've got plenty of time to do your Christmas Shopping.
> 
> PS You can't use the discount code on kits, I couldn't talk the boss into them being cheaper.
> 
> Happy shopping :thumb:
> 
> Jake


----------



## WHIZZER

Horizon Leds - 








Black Friday SALE is now on! Up to 25% off all orders! Coupon code BLACK20/BLACK25. Full T&C's can be found on our website. #sale #blackfriday #horizonleds #discount #deal #promotion #black #led #cree #philips #lumileds


----------



## WHIZZER

Mitchel and King Black Friday



JJ_ said:


> BLACK FRIDAY !!
> 
> GET IN FIRST
> 
> This is how double the volume works ;
> 
> You use the code
> 
> "doublevolume" when purchasing liquids only, this lets us know in the office that you want to double the volume of your purchase. You will see the code has worked as you will have 0.01 off of your total.
> 
> If you buy 1 x 250ml liquid you get a 500ml, if you buy 1 x 500ml you get 1 x 1000ml and so on.
> 
> I can't give you 2 x 250ml liquids instead of 500ml. It's just a direct upgrade to 500ml.
> 
> The code cannot be used on kits as these typically already have about 20% off the RRP, as a thank you for buying more than one liquid.
> 
> Other than that it is very straightforward.
> 
> In addition we have an amazing section with 40% off for Black Friday 200ml waxes ! If you are buying 200ml waxes, I will manually upgrade you to double the volume on any liquids, as you can only use one discount at a time.
> 
> Here are the two codes ;
> 
> Liquids
> 
> CODE : "doublevolume"
> 
> URL : http://mitchellandking.com/collections/detailing-liquids
> 
> Waxes
> 
> code "blackfriday40"
> 
> URL : http://mitchellandking.com/collections/sale-items
> 
> see Mitchel and king section


----------



## WHIZZER

Nipponshine


NipponShine said:


> DW fans sorry we have not been active on DW for awhile, we promise we will spent more time on new threads in the near future, please look out on Traders week questionnaire to be follow soon please stayed tuned!
> 
> Fans has been asking for black Friday deals, we have put up a special package for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth egg platimum - this is a brand new product from smooth egg series with special blend resin to produce a superb finish in shortest time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Shine water based tyre coat - one of our long time favourite little goes a long way! with dedicated unique tyre applicators reaching hard to reach areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally price is £31 but on the 25-11-2016 00:01 it will be £20 a whopping saving of nearly 40%!!
> 
> And of course we are not going to end here! For DW fans we are going to throw in 3 more special authentic premium applicators which cost £1.50 each which means an extra worth of £4.50 added to it!
> 
> simply when making an order check out put a note "Detailing World" to claim!
> 
> Link to product: http://www.nipponshine.com/?p=5313


----------



## WHIZZER

ODK news 


Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> From the 25th to 27th November Enjoy 25% off our webstore Using the Discount code FRIDAY25 :thumb:
> 
> Great way to stock up or get some early Christmas gifts in.
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> Dan :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Infinity WAX 

50% off everything !!!

Code is blackfriday


----------



## WHIZZER

Autoglanz 50% off

AutoGlanz Black Friday Sale | 50% Off All Liquid Products and Waxes!!

The AutoGlanz Black Friday Sale is just a matter of hours away and you could grab yourself some real bargains. With 50% off all liquid products and waxes this truly is one sale you do not want to miss out on!

The Sale goes live at Midnight Tonight and will end exactly 24 hours later, so there's no time to hang around.

There is limited stock on certain lines so if you're looking for something in particular, be sure to get onto the site as early as possible (00:01  )

 Shop Now


----------



## WHIZZER

Glare 


savvyfox said:


> Glare-uk.co.uk sale has started today up to 40% off Glare products and free delivery if spending over £50. Sale runs until Sunday.
> A chance to try these under rated products at bargain prices!
> 
> All discount codes have been turned off for duration of sale.
> 
> Go to glare-uk.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER

Clean and Shiny



Clean and Shiny said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday Specials are Live and being extra items being added during the day... For example, we have just added a Rupes Nano iBrid Short Neck reduced from £469.95 to £375.96! We only have a couple at this price so be quick if your after one... on the other end of the scale we have a Clean and Shiny DAS6 down from £84.95 to just £67.96
> 
> Check them out at http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/blackfriday


----------



## WHIZZER

wax planets



wax-planet said:


> To celebrate Black Friday we have put together the following bundle available in limited quantities .
> 1x 250 ml bottle of Prep Master Pre Wax cleaner
> 1x 250ml bottle of Nuba glaze
> 1x 470 gsm Korean Buffing towel
> 1x Twisted Pile Korean Drying Towel
> 1x 200ml pot of either White Noise, Oblivion, iWAX or Black Orbit
> Also available is the 200ml custom pour at £10 extra
> 
> All the above for £55 inc shipping to uk mainland only.
> Limited numbers of Oblivion and White Noise available.


----------

